# Dallas Area - KTXA (Channel 21)



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm in Dallas and I miss getting this channel in HD (ever since I lost OTA capability with the Hopper). Actually, I wouldn't even need an OTA antenna if Dish would broadcast this channel in HD. How do I go about requesting this channel to be transmitted by Dish in HD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe the deadline for dish to carry ALL HD signals in DMAs where they carry any is approaching, sometime in 2013.

I have been unable to find the schedule established by the FCC, but it is coming.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

With any luck, OTA should be out very soon for the Hopper.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> I believe the deadline for dish to carry ALL HD signals in DMAs where they carry any is approaching, sometime in 2013.
> 
> I have been unable to find the schedule established by the FCC, but it is coming.


February ... but the agreement between the satellite carriers and the FCC does not guarantee 100% HD carriage. (For example, only the primary signal of any station needs to be carried. So markets with two networks in HD on the same broadcast channel may not see that second HD carried.)

In general the agreement will mean most local stations will be in HD in a couple of months. Carry one, offer carriage to all.


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

it will be in HD on Dish when CBS's deal with Dish ends and they make a new deal, but CBS might be pulling all their owned and operated channels from Dish as they have threaten to removed it if the Auto Hop feature in the Hopper isn't removed. and CBS owns KTXA and KTVT CBS 11.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It'll be nice to finally get Nova and other PBS programs in HD. But I'm guessing, if I read the previous post correctly, that Dish could decide (in my case) to carry the biggest PBS station (WGBH, Boston) in HD but other PBS affiliates (WGBX Boston, WENH Durham NH) could remain in SD?


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

James Long said:


> February ... but the agreement between the satellite carriers and the FCC does not guarantee 100% HD carriage. (For example, only the primary signal of any station needs to be carried. So markets with two networks in HD on the same broadcast channel may not see that second HD carried.)
> 
> In general the agreement will mean most local stations will be in HD in a couple of months. Carry one, offer carriage to all.


So if I have things right, the agreement means that Dish "might" have to carry KTXA in HD by February, but they may not because it's owned by CBS and CBS may pull it's broadcasting because of the AutoHop feature. Even if they don't pull their programming the fact that Dish carries CBS in HD may be enough for Dish to satisfy the requirement because it's the primary signal of the station. Is that last part right, or does the fact that KTXA is shown on a different frequency and is a different channel altogether mean that they must show it in HD? Bottom line, what are the chances this channel gets shown in HD by next February? Anyone what to take an educated guess?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

js0873 said:


> So if I have things right, the agreement means that Dish "might" have to carry KTXA in HD by February, but they may not because it's owned by CBS and CBS may pull it's broadcasting because of the AutoHop feature. Even if they don't pull their programming the fact that Dish carries CBS in HD may be enough for Dish to satisfy the requirement because it's the primary signal of the station. Is that last part right, or does the fact that KTXA is shown on a different frequency and is a different channel altogether mean that they must show it in HD? Bottom line, what are the chances this channel gets shown in HD by next February? Anyone what to take an educated guess?


If your TV dosen't have an ATSC tuner built in look for an auxillary tuner to connect to your main TV. Even a converter box may produce a better picture than DISH SD. You indicate you had a TV antenna connected before Hopper.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

boba said:


> If your TV dosen't have an ATSC tuner built in look for an auxillary tuner to connect to your main TV. Even a converter box may produce a better picture than DISH SD. You indicate you had a TV antenna connected before Hopper.


That obviously would work, but I'd have no DVR controls to pause live action. Previously I had OTA modules for my 722s.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

js0873 said:


> That obviously would work, but I'd have no DVR controls to pause live action. Previously I had OTA modules for my 722s.


You can add a 211 with a hopper and for $40 add DVR to the 211


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

If I'm interpreting what James wrote correctly, then since KTXA is its own channel and should then be available in HD, after said deadline. The fact that CBS owns it is irrelevent since CBS is on its own, seperate channel/freq.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If it were a low power station it may not get carriage, but KTXA is a full power station - so yes, I expect it will be carried.


----------

